# Powell, OH - Escape Rumba Owner



## jakegarber (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi all, I just bought an old rumba and am new to sailing/boat ownership. After getting it home I found it is missing the centerboard and has 2 cracks on in the top, one in the middle area and one down in the area where the mast attaches. Also, the mast fiberglass needs coated with something as it is raw and veery itchy to touch. Also want to find a safe way to hang from garage ceiling over suv. Any advice would be wonderful to get it sailing before my wife kills me for buying 









Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

To fix the hull you will need to use G-Flex 2-part epoxy and strictly follow the procedure, including flaming the surface of the hull prior to applying resin. Otherwise you will have a weak, leaky repair. The mast can be painted with a urethane spar varnish to minimize glass fibers from separating. Centerboard (it is actually a dagger board) can be made from a pine board - not much to it.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

As to hanging it from a garage ceiling: bad idea IMO. Not very safe as it is heavy and bulky. Much better would be to lean it against the wall and rig something up to hold it in place.


----------



## jakegarber (Jul 14, 2017)

krisscross said:


> To fix the hull you will need to use G-Flex 2-part epoxy and strictly follow the procedure, including flaming the surface of the hull prior to applying resin. Otherwise you will have a weak, leaky repair. The mast can be painted with a urethane spar varnish to minimize glass fibers from separating. Centerboard (it is actually a dagger board) can be made from a pine board - not much to it.


Thanks! Do you think the epoxy will hold the crack together even though it can flex wider? New pic to show gap...









Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Epoxy does not last long on polyethylene G Flex will not last long either. Roto molded polyethylene is repair by using a plastic welder . there are several you tube vids on the methods. Some kayak shops have repair shop that can do the repair.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

G-Flex holds very well on polyethylene. It is made specifically for that application, but surface preparation is essential. I made several repairs using it, including fixing a big crack on Escape hull. I used woven fiberglass cloth saturated in G-flex resin to bridge the crack.


----------



## jakegarber (Jul 14, 2017)

I ended up trying to plastic weld with a HF wood burning kit and I think it worked pretty well except I don't have extra yellow plastic to add to make sturdier. Here are pics, what do you think?

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## jakegarber (Jul 14, 2017)

Plastic weld results...









Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------

